# Print your own posters



## JH282 (Jun 11, 2008)

Not sure if this has been discussed here, but go to http://homokaasu.org/rasterbator/ and download the rasterbator program. It takes your favorite picture and creates a big rasterized version. Been playing with this all day while the boss is gone. If you mess with the settings, the prints come out really good, even with a cheap desk jet printer. Lots of fun.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 14, 2008)

wow this looks like it would work really wll for printing out online railroad maps


----------

